# Red snapper paper



## Sheepshead10 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ok so I'm writing a paper on why the harvest of American red snapper in the Atlantic should be legal, and I need some quotes from fishermen (you guys) on why it should be legal. I know there's a lot of opinions on this so please share.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 3, 2016)

'cause I like to catch them and eat them.


Hope that helps


----------



## Sheepshead10 (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't know what kind of grade it'll get me but I'll put it in there


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 3, 2016)

Sheepshead10 said:


> I don't know what kind of grade it'll get me but I'll put it in there



oh my, please don't.  


I live up here in the mountains and don't know a lot about all the salt fishing.  I do know that when I was younger my dad and uncle would load us up and go to Florida fishing a couple, three times a year.  Our main reason for going was the red snapper.  Yes, we would keep the grouper, triggerfish and sheepshead, but our real goal was to get a couple nice snapper in the boat.

So, My argument for opening up the Atlantic for red snapper would be that it would drive tourism, local charters, and be a boon for the hotel/motel/food industries, not to mention the local governments bringing in more tax dollars from the tourist, instead of the local people.


----------



## Sheepshead10 (Dec 3, 2016)

Haha I wasn't gonna put that in, and I appreciate your opinion


----------

